# For your information--Tech Forum 5-10



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

The manager for software stated last night a 921 release should come in two weeks which will address the timer and ota problems. Also, gleaned out they hope to have the ota programs later this year.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

There was a lot of 921 talk on the Tech Forum last night. It showed how much interest there is in HDTV. All of the questions where on either the 921 or 811. I'm glad to see that the 921 is getting some major fixes and updates soon. I want to get one, but I am holding off until the new batch is has been soaked for a while. 

I also will need the DPP44 for the single coax run.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't believe that Renee said that all OTA and timer problems would be fixed by the next release here in a couple of weeks (actually 9 days - she said by Team Summit, which starts the 20th). I believe she said that the OTA problems would be fixed, and wrapped into that were the OTA timer problems. Not ALL of the timer problems. (A fine line, but a line nonetheless.)


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

And the crashes / reboots? Tied into this, or not? If the crashing is still being caused by a resource or memory leak, and that leak is due to an OTA bug, this might address crashing. If not, it would have to be fixed separately; do we know anything about whether this fix would also be in such a release?

Are we far enough along with fixes that I can start posting bugs about UI inconsistencies and "this doesn't work as it should" bugs? Or are we still in the "Look, let's just get the basic thing working" phase?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Go ahead and post them Slordak, so that there's a record of them, but we are definitely still in the "Look, let's just get the basic thing working" phase unfortunately. 

The rebooting is definitely being caused by a memory leak, and it's very possible that there is a memory leak causing the loss of the OTA channels somehow, but whether or not that's the only memory leak or not isn't information that I have. So, I can't say that the rebooting will be solved in the next release. I can say that my 921 hasn't randomly rebooted in the last 2 beta releases I've used since L180, and I've been watching carefully for them.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark- Do you think a memory leak can cause a single channel or OTA station to lose reception sensitivity? I have one channel that now has reduced reception. I checked that same channel on two other receivers and on them there is no change. The station hasn't done anything different. IT's only with the 921. I have tried to re install that channel and it doesn't help. 

Re random reboots. I have been getting them once per week, usually on Tuesdays at about 8:45. Strange but that is the coincidence of frequency according to my log. 2 weeks in a row! Let's see if it will happen again tonight.

Other than that, 921's doing great here.


----------



## Clarkjwc (Mar 8, 2004)

Mark -- is it likley that my blue line problem will be fixed in the next release?

JC


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Don - I have no idea...but I'm beginning to think that just about anything's possible with this box, no matter how unlikely.

Clark - I don't know. I don't suffer from the blue line problem with my 921, so I don't have anyway to test for it in the betas. I know that they have tracked down what is causing it, but I don't know if a fix is going to be in this release.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

OTA problems will be fixed? So that means that the two OTA channels in Los Angeles that can't be added to the 921 will now be able to be added? And KCET, our PBS station, will now be recordable and the DVR features will work for this channel?

If this happens, I'll eat my hat. Oh wait, I don't have a hat, but if it happens, I'll go get one and then eat it.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Up until about three weeks ago i was losing abc local and sometimes nbc. I had great succcess when i added each station separately using the hd station no. Scanning never helped. I have, to this point eliminated this problem for me. I still, occasionally have to do a re boot when everything is frozen.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

i would love to see KBHK sometime, can't scan it, can't manually add it..... time will telll


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

They announced Name based recording for the 921, "late in the year" Other receivers will be ahead of the 921.

They announced OTA guide using the satellite locals guide info in a 921 software update scheduled for mid June. 

They never said Dishwire is dead. They said it currently is not supported. It may be in the future. I'll call it suspended animation or in a coma. In other words, it is same as it has been since day one, there but not activated. They said they put the tape on the ports to show people that Dishwire is not yet supported. 

They said that manufacturing is back on line and very soon we will see the 921 available from all dealers with no backorders.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

DonLandis said:


> They announced OTA guide using the satellite locals guide info in a 921 software update scheduled for mid June.


Interesting, I didn't catch that they were going to remap the local Sat guide data to OTA HD channels. I'll have to rewatch.



DonLandis said:


> They never said Dishwire is dead. They said it currently is not supported. It may be in the future. I'll call it suspended animation or in a coma. In other words, it is same as it has been since day one, there but not activated. They said they put the tape on the ports to show people that Dishwire is not yet supported.


Then why didn't they tape over the USB ports too? Either they NEVER intend to support it and/or they are having EMI issues.

My impression was the Dishwire is dead on the 921. But they will consider it for future use (other boxes) IF the MPAA blesses it (comes up with content protection guidelines). Like that will ever happen - E* need to be more proactive here.


----------



## fjerina (Dec 20, 2003)

I really hope most of the OTA problems are resolved in the next software upgrade. I have a friend that has the new DirectTV HD PVR and looks like it is a really sweet unit. I really don't want to defect from Dish but if I keep losing my OTA channels and can't tune into some of them and can't record some of them then I have no choice. It's getting frustrating!


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

_"Then why didn't they tape over the USB ports too? Either they NEVER intend to support it and/or they are having EMI issues."_

Yes, I was wondering the same thing about the tape. The rumor that was started about EMI, the details which were sent to me are just plain ridiculous from an engineering viewpoint. So strange I first suspected the messengers had gotten the story mixed up. But, non-engineers may and did fall for the story, hook line and sinker! Could also be that this EMI story was fabricated by the E* security people to flush out leaks in their organization.


----------

